# El vocativo "señora" en alemán



## Pinnula

Buenos días.

¿Podríais ayudarme con la siguiente duda? Me gustaría saber cómo se traduciría en alemán esta frase:

—Señora, le he traído esto.

Mi duda está en el vocativo "señora". ¿Se dice en alemán "Frau" a secas o existe un término concreto para estos casos?

Otro caso que me llama la atención es este: "¿La señora tiene hambre?". ¿Cuál sería la traducción?

Mil gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tonerl

Pinnula said:


> Señora, le he traído esto.
> Mi duda está en el vocativo "señora". ¿Se dice en alemán "Frau" a secas o existe un término concreto para estos casos?
> Otro caso que me llama la atención es este: "¿La señora tiene hambre?". ¿Cuál sería la traducción?



*Señora Lopez, le he traído esto.*
*Frau Lopez*, ich habe Ihnen das/dies hier (mit)gebracht

*Señora, le he traído esto*
*Ma'am*, ich habe Ihnen das/dies hier (mit)gebracht

*La señora tiene hambre*
*Die Frau* hat Hunger *(literalmente)*
*Die Dame* hat Hunger
*Ma'am *hat Hunger* (forma de expresión un poco más cultiva)*

*Señora Lopez tiene hambre*
*Frau Lopez* hat Hunger *(se emplea generalmente)*

_*La Señora Lopez tiene hambre
"Die" Frau Lopez*_ hat Hunger *(con artículo lo es raramente usado en alemán)*

Saludos


----------



## ITA

*Ma'am *hat Hunger* (forma de expresión un poco más cultiva). 

No conocía èsta forma. De dónde sale ??.

Gracias*


----------



## Tonerl

ITA said:


> No conocía èsta forma. *De dónde sale* ??.



Me has hecho una pregunta determinada y aquí la respuesta:

_*señora *_
_*Madame *_
Frau
Dame

_*Madame *_
Das ist z.B. eine höfliche Anredeform für Damen/Frauen.
_*Es p.ej, una forma educada de dirigirse a las damas !!! 
*_
Saludos


----------



## ITA

Vielen Dank!!.

Entiendo entonces que es una forma abreviada de Madame.


----------



## Penyafort

Pinnula said:


> Otro caso que me llama la atención es este: "¿La señora tiene hambre?". ¿Cuál sería la traducción?.





Tonerl said:


> *La señora tiene hambre*
> *Die Frau* hat Hunger *(literalmente)*
> *Die Dame* hat Hunger
> *Ma'am *hat Hunger* (forma de expresión un poco más cultiva)*



Interpreto que, en este contexto,_ ¿La señora tiene hambre?_ es una manera de decir "¿Tiene usted hambre, señora?". Por lo que, en tal caso, la traducción sería más bien: *Haben Sie Hunger?*


----------



## hayalii

Hello, yes, the word in this case does not change. Normally, if it is formally adjacent to the word "Madam", the surname is used, for example: Mrs. Schmidt, I have already seen it.


----------

